#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Horeca Muziek systeem

## Controller

Ik heb van een collega een verzoek gekregen voor een horeca muziek systeem, nu draait er bij dat bedrijf een systeem met een update contract, hiervan lopen de kosten hoog op.

Wat men nu wil gaan doen is ongeveer dezelfde software als voorbeeld 
kan je eazis nemen, een mooi pakket alleen exclusief met update contract

http://www.eazis.com/nederland/image...ayergroot1.jpg

http://www.eazis.com/nederland/image...herm2groot.jpg


Men gaat werken met MP3 wat men besteld bij de plaatselijke muziekhandel. Dus met BUMA/STEMRA is dat al rond.

De MP3 wordt op een Windows 2003 server gezet, en de muziekcomputers "streamen" dan de muziek vanaf de server. Dus de software haalt de muziek van een Gemapte oftewel een netwerkschijf af. Dit zal werken dat is geen probleem.

Bijvoorbeeld eazis zou voldoen voor dat bedrijf, ook omdat je alles kan sorteren via ID tags die standaard op de MP3's zitten. (anders moet je die erop zetten)

We hebben al getest met die applicatie en ook met PCDJ, BPM, Mixvibes, Atomix

Systemen zoals "Centrale Muziek Service" ook zo'n paket, werkt ook goed alleen weer met update contract.

De prijs van de software is niet al te belangrijk omdat die kosten eenmalig zijn. 

Graag jullie mening

----------


## deurklink

Ik heb al heel lang gezocht naar een goed indexeer systeem voor mp3's heb deze helaas nog nooit gevonden. Dus vrees dat je niet om de bedrijven heen kan die dat voor je doen. Dat zijn namelijk de bedrijven als eazis etc. Je betaald niet alleen voor de mp3's maar ook voor het ordenen (al moet ik zeggen dat ze bij eazis ook niet altijd even consequent zijn met het ordenen van mp3's)(ik heb het dan wel over schoonheidsfoutjes). Maar als je mp3 gaat aanschaffen zal dit vast niet in grote getalen zijn?? En moet het toch simpel zelf te indexeren zijn!

Je geeft zelf aan dat je verscheidene programma's geprobeerd hebt. Ik ken zelf alleen pcdj en bpm een beetje. Maar na mijn idee zijn deze niet zo gebruiksvriendenlijk als een eazis computer en hebben ze eigenlijk ook een verschillende doelgroep (een dj of een jukebox functie denk ik dan maar). Weet niet wat die andere 2 programma's te bieden hebben maar als dat dichter bij eazis in de buurt komt? Is dat misschien nog te overwegen in combinatie met zelf indexeren. Lijkt mij dan de beste oplossing! (of ik heb iets totaal over het hoofd gezien in deze markt)

Nog een pluspunt is dat de mp3 die je gaat kopen bij een muziek winkel haast wel van betere kwaliteit moeten zijn dan die van een eazis computer. Hang je eazis computer aan beetje geluidset en je schikt je dood! En je hebt ook geen limiet aan je opgeslagen mp3's! Ja ok limiet aan je harde schijf maar da's nog altijd uit te breiden voor een eenmalige prijs. Wil je bij eazis meer mp3's opslaan moet je meer betalen per maand!

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deurklink_
> 
> Ik heb al heel lang gezocht naar een goed indexeer systeem voor mp3's heb deze helaas nog nooit gevonden. Dus vrees dat je niet om de bedrijven heen kan die dat voor je doen. Dat zijn namelijk de bedrijven als eazis etc. Je betaald niet alleen voor de mp3's maar ook voor het ordenen (al moet ik zeggen dat ze bij eazis ook niet altijd even consequent zijn met het ordenen van mp3's)(ik heb het dan wel over schoonheidsfoutjes). Maar als je mp3 gaat aanschaffen zal dit vast niet in grote getalen zijn?? En moet het toch simpel zelf te indexeren zijn!
> 
> Je geeft zelf aan dat je verscheidene programma's geprobeerd hebt. Ik ken zelf alleen pcdj en bpm een beetje. Maar na mijn idee zijn deze niet zo gebruiksvriendenlijk als een eazis computer en hebben ze eigenlijk ook een verschillende doelgroep (een dj of een jukebox functie denk ik dan maar). Weet niet wat die andere 2 programma's te bieden hebben maar als dat dichter bij eazis in de buurt komt? Is dat misschien nog te overwegen in combinatie met zelf indexeren. Lijkt mij dan de beste oplossing! (of ik heb iets totaal over het hoofd gezien in deze markt)
> 
> Nog een pluspunt is dat de mp3 die je gaat kopen bij een muziek winkel haast wel van betere kwaliteit moeten zijn dan die van een eazis computer. Hang je eazis computer aan beetje geluidset en je schikt je dood! En je hebt ook geen limiet aan je opgeslagen mp3's! Ja ok limiet aan je harde schijf maar da's nog altijd uit te breiden voor een eenmalige prijs. Wil je bij eazis meer mp3's opslaan moet je meer betalen per maand!



eazis pak ik hier als voorbeeld "centrale muziek service" zou ook goed zijn, ik moet zo'n stukje software hebben. Die ID3 tags worden gelevert door de platenzaak.

Het nadeel van een update contract is dat je allemaal pc's hebt met muziek, wat men wil is de muziek op enkele servers en die computers moeten via het netwerk spelen. Dit is getest met verschillende software en de performance over een 10Mbit (er komt 100Mbit voor de clients, en 1000Mbit voor de servers) is goed.


Het feit is dat de klant absoluut *geen* update contract meer wil, want hij heeft een 5tal van die computers staan. In enkele ruimtes. dus die kost lopen hoog op.

Zoals je zegt gaat het inderdaad om een soort "jukebox" software. Wat lijkt op dat eazis.


Je kan je voorstellen met 5 van die machines * 80 euro in de maand is toch al 400 euro, wat op jaarbasis 4800 euro is. Daarvoor kan je best een mooi pakket halen (zij het laten maken hoewel dat wat duurder gaat worden dan), + een soort van contract met de platenzaak afsluiten voor enkele MP3's per maand.

----------


## deurklink

Dacht er nog even over na maar eazis heeft ook abbonomenten voor meerdere ruimtes! Heb alleen geen idee wat de prijzen daarvan zijn.. Hoeveel geld ga je dan ongeveer uitgeven voor nieuwe muziek in de maand?

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deurklink_
> 
> Dacht er nog even over na maar eazis heeft ook abbonomenten voor meerdere ruimtes! Heb alleen geen idee wat de prijzen daarvan zijn.. Hoeveel geld ga je dan ongeveer uitgeven voor nieuwe muziek in de maand?



Werk jij voor eazis ofzo?[ :Embarrassment: )] Nadeel van eazis is dat de muziek op de muziek pc staan, en wij willen dat dit absoluut op een server staat en dat de pc's van de server "tappen" 

Feit is klant wil *[u]GEEN</u>* abbonomenten meer. Daar wil hij/ zij niet van afwijken, men heeft al een systeem en wil daar vanaf. 


Daarom is men op zoek naar een alternatief.

Kijk eerlijk zou ik gewoon een contractje nemen zeker gezien de voorraad nummers die je hebt. Maar klant is koning.

----------


## deurklink

Ok werk niet bij eazis maar bij m'n vorige stage bedrijf hadden zo'n eazis in de verhuur staan. Maar euhm ik weet het verder ook niet meer ben wel heel nieuwsgierig of je een oplossing vind! Dus houd ons op de hoogte  :Big Grin:  Succes nog!

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deurklink_
> 
> Ok werk niet bij eazis maar bij m'n vorige stage bedrijf hadden zo'n eazis in de verhuur staan. Maar euhm ik weet het verder ook niet meer ben wel heel nieuwsgierig of je een oplossing vind! Dus houd ons op de hoogte  Succes nog!



Bedankt in ieder geval voor je input, en mocht je nog ideeen hebben roept u maar  :Smile:

----------


## laserguy

Al eens geprobeerd met OTS? Kun je vrij makkelijk indexeren en ook playlists samenstellen naar eigen zin. Het enige nadeel dat ik ken als het via netwerk moet laden is als er ongeveer een uur geen nummer gedraaid is over het netwerk het eerste nummer ongeveer een seconde stil valt. De rest van de nummers speelt wel perfect. De truc is om even voor te beluisteren en naar het einde van het nummer te klikken. Dan speelt ook dit eerste nummer perfect.

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door laserguy_
> 
> Al eens geprobeerd met OTS? Kun je vrij makkelijk indexeren en ook playlists samenstellen naar eigen zin. Het enige nadeel dat ik ken als het via netwerk moet laden is als er ongeveer een uur geen nummer gedraaid is over het netwerk het eerste nummer ongeveer een seconde stil valt. De rest van de nummers speelt wel perfect. De truc is om even voor te beluisteren en naar het einde van het nummer te klikken. Dan speelt ook dit eerste nummer perfect.



Guy weet jij of deze naar de ID3 tags kijkt, dus het genre in de tag.

Ik ga deze applicatie zeker testen.

----------


## Mark-LED

Ik dacht ik wacht er nog even mee, maar ik denk dat het volgende programma precies is wat je zoekt.

Het programma MP3 Tunes. Zelfde idee als eazis/pcdj/bpm, maar gratis (registreren om te downloaden, who cares...) en misschien nog wel simpeler in gebruik als bovenstaande programma's. Hij leest ID3v1 en ID3v2 tags, heeft voorafluistering, jingle-player, cross-fader waarvan de tijd instelbaar is per nummer, mogelijkheid voor playlisten, een handige zoekfunctie die op genre, artiest, titel, album, jaar bla bla zoekt, 2 players, kortom alles wat je nodig hebt. Bovendien is het gebruiksgemak erg handig. Het enige nadeel wat ik heb kunnen vinden is dat er in MP3 Tunes v2 nog wat bugs zitten, (v1 is bug-vrij) en er naar mijn weten geen 19" controller voor is. Wat ik ook vergeten te noemen ben is dat het MP3 Tunes z'n files over een netwerk kan lezen, daarom denk ik dat dit een oplossing is voor je probleem.

Voor de website: www.mp3tunes.nl (kan zijn dat je een keer moet refreshen omdat ie 'm niet vind) en voor meer info mag je me mailen (mail staat in profiel).

//edit: site heeft kuren, mail me maar voor het prog of google even.

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> 
> Ik dacht ik wacht er nog even mee, maar ik denk dat het volgende programma precies is wat je zoekt.
> 
> Het programma MP3 Tunes. Zelfde idee als eazis/pcdj/bpm, maar gratis (registreren om te downloaden, who cares...) en misschien nog wel simpeler in gebruik als bovenstaande programma's. Hij leest ID3v1 en ID3v2 tags, heeft voorafluistering, jingle-player, cross-fader waarvan de tijd instelbaar is per nummer, mogelijkheid voor playlisten, een handige zoekfunctie die op genre, artiest, titel, album, jaar bla bla zoekt, 2 players, kortom alles wat je nodig hebt. Bovendien is het gebruiksgemak erg handig. Het enige nadeel wat ik heb kunnen vinden is dat er in MP3 Tunes v2 nog wat bugs zitten, (v1 is bug-vrij) en er naar mijn weten geen 19" controller voor is. Wat ik ook vergeten te noemen ben is dat het MP3 Tunes z'n files over een netwerk kan lezen, daarom denk ik dat dit een oplossing is voor je probleem.
> 
> Voor de website: www.mp3tunes.nl (kan zijn dat je een keer moet refreshen omdat ie 'm niet vind) en voor meer info mag je me mailen (mail staat in profiel).
> 
> //edit: site heeft kuren, mail me maar voor het prog of google even.



dat komt al aardig in de buurt  :Smile: 

ja die heb ik ook, zit er een mogelijk in dat je via een touchpanel kan zoeken en niet via een extern toetsenbord want is dat eigenlijk nog de 2e eis daar wou ik nog even mee wachten. Maar men moet dus kunnen zoeken via een virtual keyboard in de applicatie. 

En zoals in het eazis men moet uit een voorraad buttons het genre kunnen kiezen.

----------


## laserguy

> citaat:Guy weet jij of deze naar de ID3 tags kijkt, dus het genre in de tag.



Neen, daar veegt ie zijn voeten aan. Maar je kunt wel een bepaalde plaat inboeken onder verschillende genres tegelijk (bijvoorbeeld in het genre Nederlandstalig én in het genre slow bijvoorbeeld).

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> 
> ja die heb ik ook, zit er een mogelijk in dat je via een touchpanel kan zoeken en niet via een extern toetsenbord want is dat eigenlijk nog de 2e eis daar wou ik nog even mee wachten. Maar men moet dus kunnen zoeken via een virtual keyboard in de applicatie. 
> 
> En zoals in het eazis men moet uit een voorraad buttons het genre kunnen kiezen.



MP3 Tunes v2 heeft een keyboard als pop-up zodra je het zoek-vak aanklikt/aandrukt. Niet hetzelfde als eazis, maar toch wel ongeveer hetzelfde idee. Bijzonder jammer dat v2 nog wat bugs bevat. [B)]

Over de buttons met het genre, daar zal je op steken met MP3 Tunes vrees ik..

----------


## Gast1401081

gratis en voor niks : I-Tunes. Zo van de site van apple, met mp3-indexfunctie, etc. 
Super systeem, voor mp3, m4u en weet ik veel wat nog meer.

----------


## Poelmans

dan kan je Winamp + WinCue ook gebruiken  :Smile:  Wincue is een plugin om te kunnen zoeken en om lege playlists autom. aan te vullen...

Maar als ik jou was zou ik eerst eens informeren voor gehuurde systemen voor meerdere ruimtes, en samen met de klant eens het rekeningetje maken... Zulke huur-systemen zouden niet verkocht worden als DIY oplossingen goedkoper waren (sabam, MP3's kopen, onderhoud PCs...)

Sommige klanten hebben wel wat rare ideeën (denkt dat je deze wel in elke sector tegenkomt), maar als je dan als verkoper zo eerlijk bent om hun aan hun verstand te brengen dat ze beter af zijn met een andere oplossing dan zijn ze je meestal wel dankbaar.

----------


## Gast1401081

Eazis was al genoemd, en niet toepasbaar. 
Ben alleen bang dat er dan duizenden anderen voor de gek gehouden worden, of ben ik nou weer gek? 

Als je als kastelein al die 200 nummers per maand moet gaan kopen ben je pas goedkoop uit. 

Kortom : niet proberen het wiel uit te vinden, maar ff bellen met de lokale eaziz-dealer. 
BTW, ze hebben ook een standaard pakketje voor mensen die al een computer hebben, en alleen de software en updates willen. Iets goedkoper, en zelf te installeren. Je begint dan met 2500 nummers uit de top 2000, met wat modern werk erbij, en iedere maand een update van 200 nummers. Uit het blote hoofd 50 euri per maand, enne, lekker legaal. En geen gezeur met bumas en stemras enzo. En geen 500 cd's achter de bar, al dan niet met krassen, zoeken, colavlekken, of "geleend" door de barkeeper...

Ik snap het eigenlijk niet, al die goochemerds die het wiel willen uitvinden...

Die server optie is volgens mij ook wel mogelijk met eazis. 
Oh, ja, de software is bug-free, en dat lijkt me ook niet onbelangrijk.

----------


## deurklink

Is idd 50 euro in de maand.. maar heb toch al wel mee mogen maken dat hij vast liep! En dat was nog niet eens bij zo'n hele extreme actie. En als hij eenmaal vast loopt :S duurt zo 5 min voordat hij weer op gestart is!

----------


## pilot

Heb wel gehoord dat dmv de cd zaken er iets aan zit te komen waardoor er op een muziekcomputer maximaal 2500 nummers mogen staan )buma stemra rechrten' en de huurprijs ongever verdubbeld gaat worden.Je huurt de rechten over 2500 nummers en daarbij het computersysteem

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Eazis was al genoemd, en niet toepasbaar. 
> Ben alleen bang dat er dan duizenden anderen voor de gek gehouden worden, of ben ik nou weer gek? 
> 
> Als je als kastelein al die 200 nummers per maand moet gaan kopen ben je pas goedkoop uit. 
> 
> Kortom : niet proberen het wiel uit te vinden, maar ff bellen met de lokale eaziz-dealer. 
> BTW, ze hebben ook een standaard pakketje voor mensen die al een computer hebben, en alleen de software en updates willen. Iets goedkoper, en zelf te installeren. Je begint dan met 2500 nummers uit de top 2000, met wat modern werk erbij, en iedere maand een update van 200 nummers. Uit het blote hoofd 50 euri per maand, enne, lekker legaal. En geen gezeur met bumas en stemras enzo. En geen 500 cd's achter de bar, al dan niet met krassen, zoeken, colavlekken, of "geleend" door de barkeeper...
> ...



Mac


Ik probeer het wiel niet uit te vinden dat heb je wel gelezen probleem is dat de klant dat wel wil. En vandaar deze vraag.

Zelf heb ik liever contracten (dit komt omdat ik dat gewend ben)

Ik neem morgen contact op met eazis wat betreft een netwerkversie. De bedoeling is omdat het op een centrale server staat en op de pc's geen enkele nummers te vinden zijn. Dit ivm security en een 5 tal punten die moeten updaten wat beheertechnisch wat lastig gaat worden.

----------


## Controller

Vandaag contact gehad met eazis en die hebben geen netwerkoptie, ze hebben de vraag wel bij de softwareschrijver neergelegd om te kijken of dat mogelijk is.

----------


## Gast1401081

ze hebben wel een pc met 2, 3, of 4 uitgangen erop. Multi-Room heet dat. 

evenzogoed succes.

----------


## Gast1401081

btw, ik weet dat je (EAZIZ) het standaard mp3/eas file-opslagapparaat ( harder schijf ) kunt veranderen. Wellicht dat hier een server-adres of een server-harde-schijf achter kan???

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> btw, ik weet dat je (EAZIZ) het standaard mp3/eas file-opslagapparaat ( harder schijf ) kunt veranderen. Wellicht dat hier een server-adres of een server-harde-schijf achter kan???



Ik wacht nog steeds op eazis op hun reactie. 
Ik ga eerst volgende week contact opnemen met BUMA hoe het zit met de contracten ed. omdat het bedrijf zoiezo al BUMA afdraagt.

----------


## mcm

moeilijk doen iedereen zeg!  :EEK!:  gewoon even ergens BPM player 4.6 downloaden, dongle crackje erover en probleem opgelost! meer mogelijkheden, net zo gebruiksvriendelijk, zelf bepalen waarop gesorteerd wordt en waar de muziek vandaan moet komen (schijven/bestanden/mappen/streaming server) en gratis en voor nix....  :Smile:  snap niet dat er nog mensen zijn die hiervoor betalen!! (buma/stemra daargelaten....) Voor goede sortering is t natuurlijk wel belangrijk dat  de ID3-tags kloppen en volledig zijn, maar da's bij elke player belangrijk en meer een kwestie van 'schone data' verzamelen...  BPM player is overal wel vandaan te trekken (DC++/KaZaa/LimeWire, etc.)

----------


## Gast1401081

> moeilijk doen iedereen zeg!  gewoon even ergens BPM player 4.6 downloaden, dongle crackje erover en probleem opgelost! meer mogelijkheden, net zo gebruiksvriendelijk, zelf bepalen waarop gesorteerd wordt en waar de muziek vandaan moet komen (schijven/bestanden/mappen/streaming server) en gratis en voor nix....  snap niet dat er nog mensen zijn die hiervoor betalen!! (buma/stemra daargelaten....) Voor goede sortering is t natuurlijk wel belangrijk dat  de ID3-tags kloppen en volledig zijn, maar da's bij elke player belangrijk en meer een kwestie van 'schone data' verzamelen...  BPM player is overal wel vandaan te trekken (DC++/KaZaa/LimeWire, etc.)




a lekker je klanten een illegaal pakket verkopen, 
b topic is een jaar oud.

----------


## Pino

Topic is al een jaar oud, dus ik denk dat de starter ondertussen wel een oplossing heeft.
Toch wil ik nog reageren op jou reactie mcm.

Voor horeca uitbaters is het niet aangeraden om met illegale software zoals jij dat hierboven voorstelt te werken. Als zij hierover getipt worden door vb een andere controle instantie (btw, sociale inspectie, misnoegde klant) bij een auteursrechtenorganisatie; dan zijn de boetes niet te overzien. Op software staan ook auteursrechten, en de gebruiker moet dus ook die licenties betalen. Een grondige controle van de boekhouding kan zoiets al aan het licht brengen...

euh... je was me net voor Mac...

Groetels,
Pino

----------


## renevanh

Krampachtig wordt vastgehouden aan dure applicaties op Windowsservers/workstations, maar men vergeet of weet niet dat er veel opensource spelers zijn die vaak prima kunnen indexeren (bestandsnaam, ID3-tags, enz). Neem eens een kijkje in de wereld van Linux  :Wink: 

René

----------


## webgek

Waarom verdwijnen bij de demo versie van eazis meteen de nummers als je ze klaarlegt??? als je de demo wilt proberen meot je toch iets kunnen draaien??

----------

